# RP over Discord



## Cres Moon (Sep 19, 2018)

Here's the general concept of an rp I've been wanting to do for a while now.


the year is 2198, the earth has been turned into a city planet with virtually barren of natural resources, and ruled by megacoporations, businesses that have taken over the governments and in some cases replaced them. This unifying act has been considerably helpful in developing mining operations on asteroids and off world planets. these mining operations are often hubbed close to a colony ship. These colony ships contain universities, hospitals, some natural parks even. Everything a small city would need these colonies have. the secondary function of these colonies is to research and develop a way to terraform other planets atmospheres so Earth could be copied and pasted to set up more stable colonies. You all find yourselves on a routine inspection on Colony Omega 7, it was 7 kilometers deep, with a radius of around 45 kilometers. this colony is not only home to one of the off world mining operations, and agricultural research staion, but it, itself is an experiment for new types of artificial gravity. Your crew is aboard the Yiffer 3, a standard long range, transport ship meant for missions into deep space


----------



## Scout_Charger (Sep 20, 2018)

This one sounds intresting.
Is this supposed to be a group rp or is this just the setting?


----------



## Cres Moon (Sep 20, 2018)

Scout_Charger said:


> This one sounds intresting.
> Is this supposed to be a group rp or is this just the setting?


It's a setting that can be for both


----------



## Scout_Charger (Sep 20, 2018)

I'd be interested if this turn into some sort of group rp. You know, a bit like tabletop role-playing ^^


----------



## Cres Moon (Sep 20, 2018)

Scout_Charger said:


> I'd be interested if this turn into some sort of group rp. You know, a bit like tabletop role-playing ^^


If you know anybody else interested in something like that, I normally run them like a tabletop rpg. But with simpler damage systems and other rolls so things don't get to complicated


----------



## Thebai-pup (Sep 21, 2018)

"the Yiffer 3, a standard long range, transport ship meant for missions into deep space"   the best punchile ever.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 22, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> If you know anybody else interested in something like that, I normally run them like a tabletop rpg. But with simpler damage systems and other rolls so things don't get to complicated



Wait, like, your RPs involve rolling the funny-shaped dice? Math too? Would we need character sheets to remember our health and wealth?

In all seriousness though, do you use some kind of platform like Roll20 for the rolls or is it an honor system? Also,



Thebai-pup said:


> "the Yiffer 3, a standard long range, transport ship meant for missions into deep space"   the best punchile ever.



I didn't even catch that when I first read over the description. That is a pretty potent pun. I missed it because that paragraph is so dense, by the time the ship's rolled around, my brain was on information overload.


----------



## Thebai-pup (Sep 22, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Wait, like, your RPs involve rolling the funny-shaped dice? Math too? Would we need character sheets to remember our health and wealth?
> 
> In all seriousness though, do you use some kind of platform like Roll20 for the rolls or is it an honor system? Also,
> 
> ...



yeah i sorta got the feel of that too. i felt more like a stumbled upon that part of the post accidentally at the end like "oh hey"  x3


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 22, 2018)

Thebai-pup said:


> yeah i sorta got the feel of that too. i felt more like a stumbled upon that part of the post accidentally at the end like "oh hey"  x3



I probably would have caught it if there was more white space; it was a pretty dense paragraph. But I feel like it wouldn't be nearly as grand of a pun if it was more obvious.


----------



## Thebai-pup (Sep 23, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I probably would have caught it if there was more white space; it was a pretty dense paragraph. But I feel like it wouldn't be nearly as grand of a pun if it was more obvious.




smug bastard try to sneak it past us.

"its an older code sir, but it checks out"


----------



## Cres Moon (Sep 24, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Wait, like, your RPs involve rolling the funny-shaped dice? Math too? Would we need character sheets to remember our health and wealth?
> 
> In all seriousness though, do you use some kind of platform like Roll20 for the rolls or is it an honor system? Also,
> 
> ...



I use a bot to simulate the dice rolls so everyone see the number and there isn't any cheating. Typically what I do is in combat 1-5 is critical injury which would be like shot in the chest, etc depending on the fight thats going on, 6-10 is going to moderate injury deep cuts on arms and stuff like that, 11-15 is light injury and 16-20 no injury.  I have other rules for boss battles but those depend on whats going on.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 24, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> I use a bot to simulate the dice rolls so everyone see the number and there isn't any cheating. Typically what I do is in combat 1-5 is critical injury which would be like shot in the chest, etc depending on the fight thats going on, 6-10 is going to moderate injury deep cuts on arms and stuff like that, 11-15 is light injury and 16-20 no injury.  I have other rules for boss battles but those depend on whats going on.



I am very picky about my digital dice. I won't use anything that doesn't come from a QRNG so I can't be tempted to blame the pseudo-randomness of most RNGs.

Roll20 uses one that everyone in the group can see and I have had a pretty even experience with it so far. Some days I roll low a lot, some days I roll high a lot, some days it is an even mix of both. There are others out there, it is just the only one I know of that is easy to use for d20 rolls and shows other people in the group what was rolled.

Hehe...  Sorry for going all entropy nerd on you... I spend too much of my free-time learning about what makes randomness randomness.


----------



## Cres Moon (Sep 24, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I am very picky about my digital dice. I won't use anything that doesn't come from a QRNG so I can't be tempted to blame the pseudo-randomness of most RNGs.
> 
> Roll20 uses one that everyone in the group can see and I have had a pretty even experience with it so far. Some days I roll low a lot, some days I roll high a lot, some days it is an even mix of both. There are others out there, it is just the only one I know of that is easy to use for d20 rolls and shows other people in the group what was rolled.
> 
> Hehe...  Sorry for going all entropy nerd on you... I spend too much of my free-time learning about what makes randomness randomness.




It's fine, the bot I've been using has been pretty even so far.


----------



## Cres Moon (Sep 24, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I am very picky about my digital dice. I won't use anything that doesn't come from a QRNG so I can't be tempted to blame the pseudo-randomness of most RNGs.
> 
> Roll20 uses one that everyone in the group can see and I have had a pretty even experience with it so far. Some days I roll low a lot, some days I roll high a lot, some days it is an even mix of both. There are others out there, it is just the only one I know of that is easy to use for d20 rolls and shows other people in the group what was rolled.
> 
> Hehe...  Sorry for going all entropy nerd on you... I spend too much of my free-time learning about what makes randomness randomness.




I'm heading to bed now message me if you're interested in joining the group


----------



## TalontheKobold (Oct 4, 2018)

Hey there, Is this still a thing? I would be very intrested


----------



## Cres Moon (Oct 5, 2018)

TalontheKobold said:


> Hey there, Is this still a thing? I would be very intrested


no its not, however I am in another group rp I'd be happy to invite you too


----------



## TalontheKobold (Oct 5, 2018)

Yes pls! ^^


----------



## Cres Moon (Oct 5, 2018)

note me your discord


----------



## scraps26 (Oct 6, 2018)

i'm still interested if this ever starts up again, and i'd be happy to check out this other rp server. 
NiJo26#9187


----------

